# 2001 Hymer 584 Fiat Ducato advice



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm a newbie to motorhoming and have just aquired a 584 about which I'm very pleased but could do with, and would value some advice from those of you with greater experience.
Firstly I have a slight problem with the Thetford Toilet in that the water pressure when flushing isn't sufficient to go around the bowl. However if I temporarily block the outlet into the bowl and then release it, it will flush properly. Additionally , and for some odd reason, late at night it seems to flush OK. The thetford model is the one that uses the main onboard fresh water tank for flushing i.e. it doesn't have its own reservoir.
Secondly, can someone advise me about how I should go about flushing/ cleaning the water system. i.e. what sort of solution should I use and how do I go about it?

Thanks David


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi taildj and welcome. I too have the same problem with the toilet on my B584 but only when I have been traveling. When I get to where I am going I make sure I have full pressure at the kitchen and bathroom sink taps. This usually then gets rid of air locks and my toilet flush is back to full pressure.

I have used Milton in the fresh water tank in the past but now use a powder called puriclean (from caravan accessory shops) which cleans and purifies all stored water systems. Just be sure to give it a good flush through after with clean water. The good thing with puriclean is that it is non-caustic, non-toxic, does not taste, smell, foam up or harm any components in the water system. Costs about £5 for 400g.

Add the required amount to your fresh water tank, leave for 1 to 12 hours depending on condition of water system. Empty tank and water system by running through taps and empty tank with drain valve. Refill and flush through with fresh water. Fill up again and put the kettle on.

Happy and safe travels  

Johnny F


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice about the Milton.
I have tried tried to resolve the problem with the Thetford by ensuring all the air is evacuated from the taps but this didn't improve the pressure . Any other suggestions?


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi taildj, the problem is your toilet pump is tired. New pump £28 approx & 15 minutes to change, Steve


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks I have a new pump on order so hope this will fix it


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hymer*

Another excellent product is 
Fenwicks which is sold in Halfords now. But we previously bought at the NEC and m.H shows. sure they have a website. If you use the appropiate one down your sink you will keep your waste tank smelly lovely. Also for toilet and even for cleaning the outside of your van (Dazzle) All products have been extensively develioped by the company over many years and We can thoroughly recommend - hav ing said that we have just bought a SOG kit which contrary to posting complaining of the smell into outside safari rooms (ours would be on other side) it breaks down the contents of the thetford by the mere fact of drawing in fresh oxigen - thus bio friendly see other thread on SOG's. Happy motoring, Wendy


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Reply to Sergeants reply.

I'm new to MH'ing & bought a 2006 Hymer 644 earlier this year. I assumed that the toilet flush water was supplied from the same pump as the potable water. Is this incorrect ? I like to know where everything is & so far I've only found one submersible pump :? 

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Our pump works the toilet flusher okay but have found a better solution for flushing is a 2ltr bottle of water kept by the toilet. Then you can swish around the bowl wherever you want to - and you're not using up tank water either.

harry


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

davesport said:


> Reply to Sergeants reply.
> 
> I'm new to MH'ing & bought a 2006 Hymer 644 earlier this year. I assumed that the toilet flush water was supplied from the same pump as the potable water. Is this incorrect ? I like to know where everything is & so far I've only found one submersible pump :?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Dave.


dave,

you are correct in that it uses the same pump as potable water, some toilets have a separate flushing tank which has to be filled from the outer hatch.

simon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try lifting the water pump out of the fresh water tank & see if the filter grid is blocked - my water pressure dropped but after lifting the pump and putting it back it came back to full pressure :? 
Also make sure the automatic dump valve / manual valve on the Truma heater is fully closed


----------

